# Getting the required blood tests in the UK - help!



## XchardonnayX (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, we are having donor egg treatment in Spain and we are having major problems trying to get the relevant blood tests done in the Uk.  

Our doctor said that we would need to go for counciling (because of the HIV blood test I guess) and our UK clinic also say they cannot do them.

Any ideas anyone?  We have searched the internet and found a couple of private clinics that are willing to do them but the one still requires a letter from our doctor and also counciling at the doctors and the other one requires that we register with one of their consultants and means we have to go through the process of starting IVF all over again (and paying for it too) which seems totally mad.

We would appreciate any help and advice.

Best wishes to all of you having treatment!  Lots and lots of BFP's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Chardonnay

Where abouts in the country are you based? There are clinics and even private doctors like http://www.premiermedicalcentre.com/services.htm that will do at least some of them but also for some of ours we got them taken in Spain by our clinic when we went for our first consultation.

Hope you can find someone able to help and good luck with your treatment!

Pen
xxx

/links


----------



## XchardonnayX (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Pen

Congratulations on your BFP, I',m really pleased for you, It gives me alot of hope!  

We had all our blood tests done in Spain during our first consultation but unfortunately it ended in a BFN.  We are due to go over for FET and our blood tests are now out of date.

I will try the website you suggested (we are based in the West Midlands).  I can't believe our Doctor and UK clinic are being difficult about our blood tests!  We are only trying to have a baby, why can't they help use!!!

Thank you for replying.

Chardonnay xxx


----------



## Lara B (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi Chardonnay

We had our tests done at the local GUM (STD) clinic for free, we told them we were doing it for IVF purposes and they said that we could have the information for our clinic from the computer free , we'd have to pay for a certificate.

Hope this helps

Lara x


----------



## XchardonnayX (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Lara, thank you for your reply.

We emailed our local GUM clinic on Thursday but not received a reply yet.  I think I might try a few other GUM clinics.  I guess it's just down to the staff and whether it's more than their jobs worth.  Hopefully we will find somebody that understands!

Good luck with your 2 week wait, it's the longest 14 days ever isn't it.  

Sending lots of BFP wishes to you xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Can your clinic in spain email the list of tests you require and then you go to a private Dr and ask for the tests- they are routine fertility screens needed every 6 months in Spain.  If not they are easlity done in London, via TDL or HCA, my partner also had his done in the BMI clinic in Sussex as it was more conveniant for work.

L x


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Chardonnay

Have you tried your GP?  Ours has been fantastic and arranged all our bloods to be done on the NHS.  The counselling I think will be for the fact you are having donor eggs - sorry I'm not sure how you could arrange this, again ask GP.  Also for any investigations needed that are not available on NHS, Scans, bloods etc we went to [email protected] they only required a referral letter (your Spanish clinic could fax you one).  They accept ladies even if you've never had treatment there - apologies if you live nowhere near there.  Hope this helps good luck.

Nicks xx


----------

